# A comparison of two vintage Martins



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here is a quick video I did comparing my two vintage Martins. First one is a 1952 0-18 and second one is a 1960 D-18. Both are all original and have had their neck reset. Newish strings on both, but Martin authentic mediums on the 0-18 and daddario lights on the D-18. Song is Blaze Foley’s Clay Pigeons. Would love to hear your thoughts, they are both great instruments.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

They sound very different. D-18 sounds like it has more sustain.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Guncho said:


> They sound very different. D-18 sounds like it has more sustain.


Quite possibly due to the different scale lengths. I hear it too.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Well, a 1960 D-18 is a fantastic instrument. So, since you won't be needing the old guitar anymore, you should send it to me. ;-)
But, in all seriousness, the O-18 was my fave. I'm a little mystified that the thumb seemed to disappear on the D-18. Is it that you are more used to playing the O-18, or is it the mic? Gorgeous guitars and nice playing! 
Cheers!


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Both sound pretty generic in this context. Not getting the sense that you are playing to their strengths or perhaps capturing their personalities. Hard to evaluate.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Rick in the Patch said:


> Well, a 1960 D-18 is a fantastic instrument. So, since you won't be needing the old guitar anymore, you should send it to me. ;-)
> But, in all seriousness, the O-18 was my fave. I'm a little mystified that the thumb seemed to disappear on the D-18. Is it that you are more used to playing the O-18, or is it the mic? Gorgeous guitars and nice playing!
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot for the comments. I’ve had the 0-18 much longer than the D-18 as it’s a relatively new pickup. As another poster mentioned I might not be playing to its strengths yet. I’m also new to recording so it might be a mixture of both. But regardless they are both great instruments that I’m lucky to own. 



tonewoody said:


> tonewoody said:
> 
> 
> > Both sound pretty generic in this context. Not getting the sense that you are playing to their strengths or perhaps capturing their personalities. Hard to evaluate.
> ...


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Great Martins and a great tune, too! 

As a tip, I discovered a few years back that Martin retro strings sound terric on 0 guitars from the 1950's. Might be worth trying a set to see if you like the sound.


----------



## Om42 (Feb 10, 2019)

I am wondering if your recording chain is not allowing the traditional characteristics to really shine. Was this done with a single microphone?


----------



## Om42 (Feb 10, 2019)

Om42 said:


> I am wondering if your recording chain is not allowing the traditional characteristics to really shine. Was this done with a single microphone?


Apologies, I didn’t notice that this thread was more than a month old.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Capo sucks the tone especially with the D18 imo


----------



## JohnnyVancouver (Jun 7, 2021)

I like the 0-18. Sounds lovely. Martins small body guitar has some magic...


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Nice guitars! 

In my experience, you are gonna have to dig in a bit more on the dreadnought for us to be able to hear the difference between it and the 8-10. The dread has a lot more air inside and and top to vibrate, but with such a light touch you aren't really bringing out what the instrument can do enough too really highlight the differences.


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

Nice guitars for sure. I’d love to get a vintage 0-18 but you don’t see too many around.


----------



## wyq17 (Sep 26, 2021)

Very nice guitars!!


----------

